
A brief history of information theory - thvasilo
Today is Claude Shannon&#x27;s birthday, so I thought I&#x27;d share an essay I wrote about the development of information theory.<p>I like this story in particular because it involves some of the greatest minds in science, the World War, and the genius of a single person.<p>Link: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;tvas.me&#x2F;articles&#x2F;2018&#x2F;04&#x2F;30&#x2F;Information-Theory-History.html
======
thvasilo
Clickable link: [http://tvas.me/articles/2018/04/30/Information-Theory-
Histor...](http://tvas.me/articles/2018/04/30/Information-Theory-History.html)

